# Welche Datenbank für J2ME?



## MoeMoeFlash (9. Jun 2009)

Hi @ all,

bin neu im Java2ME proggen.
Hab mal eine Frage an die Runde, und zwar würde ich gerne Wissen wie ich mit J2ME eine Datenbank auf meinem Handy erstelle, bzw. eine vorhandene Datenbank benutze.
Hab als Testgerät ein Nokia N95 und als Entwicklungsumgebung Netbeans.

Ps: Ich progge auf einem MacBook Pro.


Danke und Beste Grüße,

MoeMoeFlash:rtfm:


----------



## Noctarius (9. Jun 2009)

Handy interne oder SQLite


----------



## MoeMoeFlash (9. Jun 2009)

Hast du irgentwo Beispiele, wie ich auf die Datenbanken zugreife? SourceCode?

Läuft SQLite auf jedem Handy oder muss ich das extra installieren?


----------



## Noctarius (9. Jun 2009)

Database PersistenceJ2MEJava

Da z.B.


----------



## MoeMoeFlash (10. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jun 2009)

Kein Problem *gg*


----------

